# Wildlife Photos



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I thought it would make a great thread to post pictures of *"live"* wildlife that we personally took. No cut and paste from the internet. Post them if you got 'em. I know you guys are bound to have some cool pics.

I'll start with this one. I took the is picture the weekend before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

What a heck of an eight pnt.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

If I would just learn to pull stills off my camera I'd have some cool ones. That is a big 8!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Is that red dirt on your refugio place?


----------



## James Herman (Aug 7, 2004)

*What*

I can't understand what he's saying, you here what he said when you were taken his picture?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

He was saying....."damm that smells good."

J...that pic was taken about 10 miles South of Uvalde.

Here's another one....


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

It looks like he is giving PR a lip curl


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

great idea with this thread, and keep those great pictures coming for us work bound folks!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

My friend took this pic of this buck off Bay Area Blvd in city limits of Pasadena


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

here is a pic of a doe jumping out of my feeder pen


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Thats a tall fence, or thats an iddy biddy doe.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Buck and hog:










Another view of the buck:










Bucks in the fog:










Busted ten (assuming symmetry):










Different busted ten (same assumption):










A few hogs:










All pictures from last season. Bigger versions of the pictures at www.pbase.com/chelm/cs2003


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Crab-claw*

10 pt


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Whew look at that mess of pigs. Its times like this that I wish I had a .50 BMG mounted on a high rack. 

Great pics guys. keep 'em rollin.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Pics*

Taken two years ago at the lease.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Watch your step.*

Just outside the office.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Bucks and Pigs*

Oct. 2nd this year


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Visitor at the blind.*

Daughtery WMA, anterless hunt, Nov. 2003.


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

*Watersnake*

He hit a spinnerbait and promptly wrapped himself around the Trilene Big Game 12 lb. test.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Another*

Walking Stick


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*South Texas Deer*

This is a ranch we go dove hunting and the occasional doe trip hunt. This is not a high fenced ranch.

Just north of freer in McMullin County


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Just ain't fair!


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

Hey TXPalerider, nice pics.. I really like the silhouette. 

What mode is your camera set in when you captured some of these photos? It seems like a few of them are a little blury??


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cutter...it's in Portrait mode. But, most are very low light photos.

Robowader that is an awesome pic of those 7 bucks. Here's a pic of a bachelor party I went to a few weeks back.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

A few more....


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

I figured you were shooting low light. Does your camera have any manual controls? like shutter priority or aperature priority?? If so, check out one of my articles. Skip down to the explanation of "Camera Settings", it addresses low light shooting.

http://www.jesseshunting.com/articles/hunting/category12/38.html

What is happening is in order for the camera to properly expose the photograph, it has to leave the shutter open longer (because it is a low light situation). This can create a blurred shot because either your hand will move a little bit, or the animal will move, and since the shutter is open for a longer amount of time, this movement will be evident in your shot.

I think your shots are great and Im not trying to tell you what to do or anything. but I have experienced blurred shots in low light and it is frustrating.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

TXPalerider, usually it's the hunter whose jaw is dropping at the buck, but in your first and last photo, you've got the buck dropping it's jaw at you...what's your secret? LOL


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Cutter....I'm always looking for tips to make my photos better. The only reason I get any worth a hoot is...I take a lot.


Woodrow....I just whip out my...oh nevermind. Seriously, I just keep the camera on them and focused and wait for them to give me a good shot. I like lip curl photos.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

a photographer I met at a hunt test said "the only difference betwenn a professional and amatuer photographer is that you see ALL the amatuers pics...."


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

If I would figure out how to get stills off my camera, I'd have some fawns sucking teet, coyotes marking eachothers spot, bobcats walking in the middle of some deer, some really nice bucks, and a bunch of kill shots.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

spots and dots nailed it

A pro only shows his best, not "pretty goods" or anything less than perfect shots. Even if it is just a couple of perfect shots.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

here are some carion bettles eating a rat...these things were vicious


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Drop 8*

Well figure it out...Woodrow. If it's a video camera, the resolution won't be good enough to develop. But, they email OK. Here's one I just took off my video camera.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

The newest video cameras take/print out pretty decent stills...our ranch manager uses them to put us on alert for bucks he's seen that need to be "killed on sight" or "you better not freaking shoot!"...

My camera doesn't have a memory stick, so I know the pics won't be good, but bad is better than nothing!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, my video has a memory card. One of our hunters had one of those little Mini DVD type cameras last weekend. I suspect it shoots pretty decent stills.


----------



## Cutter (Jun 23, 2004)

no lip curl on this one. He's checking the air for a female. 









I have a few more here:
http://www.jesseshunting.com/articles/hunting/category2/51.html


----------



## seawings (Aug 28, 2004)

Fantastic pictures gentlemenâ€¦I have been trying to learn boating and fishing before retirement (in a few years) now you have opened a whole new area that I want to learnâ€¦digital photographyâ€¦in addition to boating/fishing!!

I agree with the comments on the pictures of a professional photographerâ€¦our company photographer once told me to â€œshoot, shoot, shootâ€¦edit...and throw half of them awayâ€¦edit againâ€¦throw half away and from the remainderâ€¦you have a few you want to showâ€. 

Great work everyone.


----------



## bp fishin(kat-a-lac) (May 21, 2004)

Of all the things on this forum these pictures are the best. Very good quality and some very nice looking deer. I'm impressed. Any photos or comments on ages of deer would be nice.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*pics*

few more


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

Palerider, those are some great pics. Are any of these bucks on your wall?

I wish I had the patience to get good pics. at great deer. 

Good job!!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Squirrel and baby buck walking*

pics from the Condo stand in Rocksprings


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterdog said:


> Palerider, those are some great pics. Are any of these bucks on your wall?
> 
> Good job!!


Not a one.


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*Just posted*

Better wildlife pics on a new thread!!


----------



## Dr. Eyes (Oct 18, 2004)

*nice pics fellas:*

man, where do you guys hunt? if any of you have any spots avail on those leases let me know because i pay top dollar and have yet to see a buck.....ive seen only one doe. Sure weve caught some hogs, but I think we should be seeing some doe at least. To date, ive seen zero hogs zero deer from my deer stand. Help me out fellas if you know any place where me and my dad can see some good deer. Funny how as i finished college and dreamed of making enough to afford a good lease and kill something nice for my wall. That day has come and I still havent found a good deer lease. Funny how they paint some pretty pictures of leases when they're shot-out. If anyone here knows of some acreage for two people that HAS GOOD DEER....let me know. I dont mind paying...but for something worth it. Great pics guys...im dreaming Thanks!


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Coyote*

This was in Study Butte, TX , the day after Thanksgiving this year.


----------



## baitkiller (May 21, 2004)

*Tarantula*

In Big Bend Park...


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*Ten Point and Doe*

One more. This is a frame from some video I took several years ago in low light, which is why the picture quality is so bad. This buck spent quite a while chasing the doe around. I saw him another time when he almost ran over me.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

*Here's a few...*

Th


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Last Weekend*

Big 7 pt


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Spots and Dots said:


> a photographer I met at a hunt test said "the only difference betwenn a professional and amatuer photographer is that you see ALL the amatuers pics...."


I dont get it ??????????


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Big 7 pt


Good cull,,, shoot


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*a few more*

just a few more.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Surely there are more photos out there? Let's see them!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

*Whitetail Pics*

1


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

*Whitetail Pics*

Ok, let's try this again. My pics are to big, how do I make them smaller.


----------



## Suthsayer (Sep 27, 2004)

*OUTCAST Squirrel*

Outcast what kind of squirrel is that. They are larger than fox squirrels w/ a black front half, and I have them around my house. I can not find any other pictures of them on the web, so I have no real idea of what they are!


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey outcast, that sure is a good lookin' shaggy corn thieven spike. ha ha


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Rock squirrel*



Suthsayer said:


> Outcast what kind of squirrel is that. They are larger than fox squirrels w/ a black front half, and I have them around my house. I can not find any other pictures of them on the web, so I have no real idea of what they are!


That's what we always called them. They live in the rocks in the hill country.


----------



## cj9271 (Aug 24, 2004)

Hey bucksnort, I hit a buck with a Toyota truck about that same size several years back at the intersection of Underwood and Red Bluff, that area is covered up with bucks that size and larger, I've been watching them for about 15 years


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Jfreeman said:


> Ok, let's try this again. My pics are to big, how do I make them smaller.


I had to use a program called picture editor to shrink them from 900 to less than 200mb . I dont know any other way.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Here's another one...*

I took this picture off of my video camera. That's wht the quality is so bad. Saw this buck last week. He's a typical 10 pt with a split G3 and double drops. Only 3-1/2 years old. Gonna make some lucky hunter real happy one day.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

You aint just ah sh--in , real happy


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Hey palerider. Has he had the double drops before, or is this your first sighting ?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This the first time I've seen him. Although there is no reason for me to believe he won't have them in the future. The droptine genetic on this ranch is like nothing I've ever seen. I saw 8 different droptine bucks in 4 days. Four of them in 1 sitting.


----------



## batman (Sep 6, 2004)

Wow!!!!!!!!


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Last year I was hunting dove with a bud up in Belton. 

I was kneeling down getting a whiff of this thistle when my bud says 

"I hope it jumps on your nose", 

I replied, "huh", 

he says, "you don't see that spider"

hahaha...dand thing was not an inch away from my nose on the shaded side of the thistle and I never saw it until he pointed it out. 

Cool looking spider.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Medulla:

That woulda looked 2Cool right between your eyes. hahahhahahahhahaa


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

That thing looks like it could pack a punch. WOW....


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Here's one*

On the trail..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

you have it going on ,,on the deer pics


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

*A Couple More*

A few more from last weekend. Need to get a newer digital with a higher-powered zoom.

Big bodied deer looking at me:










Same guy looking over his shoulder:










Profile -- look at the double chin:










Face Off:










These were the best, but there are a few more pictures at:

http://www.pbase.com/chelm/cs2004


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*jumpin*

Here is a pic we took on our way to town to get groceries opening day at 12 noon


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Lookd like one of those Kangadeer


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

CH,,,thats a good looking buck. That son of a gun is swoll' up ain't he?

Excellent pics.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

*Pic of a Wide 8*

I took this weekend


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Is that Uvalde again? Any successful hunts this time?


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yeah...that's Uvalde. We killed a few nice deer this weekend. The best, being a 150" ten point. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

You got a PM from me Tx.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Yeah...that's Uvalde. We killed a few nice deer this weekend. The best, being a 150" ten point. I'll post some pics later.


Is that the norm to kill 150 class deer in uvalde????
I thoutht that was hill country deer, but I dont know.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Redfishr:

It is nothing like Hill country. Proto-typical South Texas. Red Dirt and rocks.

I wouldn't say 150's are the norm. But, they are not uncommon in the area. On this ranch there was a 166 a 163 (would have been 168, but had a broken G1) and several 150's and many 140's killed this year. And most of the bigger deer we have killed weighed from 180-210 lbs on the hoof.

BTW...this ranch is under absolutely NO management plan. In fact, the way the old man does things, he's hurting more than helping the ranch.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

North of Uvalde is hill country-ish, but south is certainly not.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

TXPalerider said:


> Redfishr:
> 
> It is nothing like Hill country. Proto-typical South Texas. Red Dirt and rocks.
> 
> ...


I would have never known!
unbeliveable!!!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is a pic of a poor javelina...this dude got stuck in the mud trying to get under the fence. The fence pole put pressure on his shoulder and he couldn't move. He tried gnawing his way through the fence but that didn't work. This is how we found him, DRT.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

Here is another of bigfoot. Not really my son took this of me rattlin. and nope I didn't rattlin anything up


----------

